# You are missed, Kevin.



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

I met Kevin while working at the Pet Superstore in 2014. He looked as he usually did - shoulder deep in a tank. Everytime I was with him I learned something new. Whether it was something about the hobby, or something about life. He was one of the most interesting people I have ever met. I would ask him so many questions and he never got tired or annoyed with how basic or bothersome they worth. We just lost an amazing guy.

Here's a small imgur album of of some of the tanks he has done - most of them at The Pet Superstore. I guarantee you none of them look like this anymore.

Final one is a personal tank of his after a trim.

Kevin's Creations - Album on Imgur

I miss ya buddy.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I'm still in a bit of a shock to learn that someone so young & full of life & love for this hobby is suddenly gone. Seeing some of the tanks he helped set up is a good way to remember Kevin and his love for all this aquatic by.

Anthony


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this, reminds me of many meeting I had with him in the past.... always enjoying looking at his tanks..... RIP my friend!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

How did he go? I used to go to pet superstore allot but since the marine department got reduced I haven't gone back. Unfortunately I don't remember a Kevin. If I would see a pic of him I would remember him. Sounds like he was working there a while. Too bad to hear.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure just how long Kevin worked at Pet Superstore, but while he did work there the fresh water section always looked real nice, unfortunately his hands were tied in the salt water section as the one wall that was all salt water originally was in need of a complete rebuild. Last time I was in there a few weeks back that still had not happened. Since Kevin has not bee there you sure notice the difference. Kevin you are indeed missed bud.


----------

